# Moving to playa del carmen



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I am going to be moving to PDC next month and need some local advice. I need to find a comfortable temp residence for a week or two while I search for a longer term 6-12 month lease. I would like to know if it is advisable to use a local real estate agent (if so.. suggestions on reputable RE Agents are welcomed) or should I just wander the streets looking for available rentals.

I am looking for 1-2 bdrms, modern kitchen, applicances, a/c, cable, internet/wifi, furnished, TV etc.

Is there a good source to begin my search, or can anyone advise on the best way to make the move with the least amount of problems.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I would stay at "Mom's" hotel (momshotel.com). It is clean, comfortable, affordable, and centrally located. Pay the extra for the AC. Over the years, many people that have made the move PDC started at Moms Hotel. 

A good online classified for PDC area is andale.mx Walking the streets is also very good. You should check out the playa.info forums.

Good luck.


----------

